# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Служение в гунах

## venkata

> Переезд в деревню - это, в идеале, гуна благости. Но к духовной жизни это отношения не имеет. Не важно, насколько ты продвинут.


 Тогда в чём продвинутость и темболее преданность людей в гунах страсти и невежества?Как я понимаю,преданное служение Кришне вообще возможно начать с гуны благости.И если вам удалось подняться над низшими гунами, живя в городе,то бишь избавиться от вожделения,гнева и жадности,значит вы продвинутый преданный.Вся слава Вам! :dandavat:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Тогда в чём продвинутость и темболее преданность людей в гунах страсти и невежества?Как я понимаю,преданное служение Кришне вообще возможно начать с гуны благости.


Да, пока мы в низших гунах, мы не можем лично служить Кришне. Он такое служение не примет. Но примет гуру, и, очистив, передаст его Кришне. Поэтому мы все служение делаем через гуру.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Да, пока мы в низших гунах, мы не можем лично служить Кришне. Он такое служение не примет. Но примет гуру, и, очистив, передаст его Кришне. Поэтому мы все служение делаем через гуру.


долго так можно

----------


## venkata

> Да, пока мы в низших гунах, мы не можем лично служить Кришне. Он такое служение не примет. Но примет гуру, и, очистив, передаст его Кришне. Поэтому мы все служение делаем через гуру.


 Вот здорово!Значит,если я получил посвящение у Гуру, можно делать всё в низших гунах!Вам пора становиться Гуру,у вас будут миллионы последователей!!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Вот здорово!Значит,если я получил посвящение у Гуру, можно делать всё в низших гунах!


Если человек принимает гуру, он должен следовать его наставлениям. Такая практика постепенно очистит его и поднимет над гунами. 

Принцип сознания Кришны таков, что мы начинаем действовать уже сейчас, в каком бы положении мы ни находились. А не так, что сначала мы достигнем гуны благости, а потом начнем служить Кришне.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Как я понимаю,преданное служение Кришне вообще возможно начать с гуны благости.И если вам удалось подняться над низшими гунами, *живя в городе*,то бишь избавиться от вожделения,гнева и жадности,значит вы продвинутый преданный.Вся слава Вам!


Мы можем видеть много преданных, которые избаились от вожделения, гнева и жадности живя в городе. Многие известных великие вайшнавы, ачарьи и основатели нашей сампрадайи жили в городе. :smilies: 

Если говорить чисто с мирской точки зрения, мне неприятно всегда было бывать в деревне именно из-за людей. так как там люди больше подвержены вожделению, гневу, ждадности, и особенно зависти. Могу привести сотни примеров.

Я конечно, не имею ввиду вас или матаджи Прабхавати, которая является личностью поистине достойной удивления и почтения.  Живя в деревне и полностью погруженная в сельские занятия, она не утратила свой живой ум и стремление к знаниям(первый признак гуны благостии).

Чего не скажешь о большинстве обычных жителей деревни. Там и пьют больше чем в городе, и матерятся круче а уж зависти... хоть отбавляй. И конечно, большинство из них абсолютно невежественны, презрительно относятся к любым видам знания. Причём, когда они перезжают в город, именно по этим признакам горожане их и узнают(у меня сейчас соседи сверху сдали квартиру деревенской семье....  жуть....как мама матерится на своего ребенка, даже мне слышно).  Почему так, интересно?  Теоретически жизнь в деревне благость должна давать?

Но видимо не в том дело, где жить.

----------


## Галим

> Но видимо не в том дело, где жить.


Вивека дас: Я очень рад разговаривать с тобой. Пожалуйста, просвети меня, как защитить бхакти.
Гаура крипа: Если мы хотим попасть на корабль Шри Кришна-бхакти, мы с самого начала должны отказаться от трёх «доша» (65):

1. Доши места
2. Доши общения
3. Доши еды

1. Доша места: Каждое место имеет свои свойства. У него есть свои особые мысленные волны. Эти мысленные волны проникают в нашу систему, и пронизывают каждую клетку. Когда материалистичные люди, отвернувшиеся от Бога, и вынашивающие злые мысли, наполняют какое-то место, их негативная энергия пропитывает это место и оскверняет его. С другой стороны, если большинство людей благочестиво, у этого места положительная энергия. Если мы живём в месте, у которого отрицательная энергия, оно будет влиять на нас и наш бхаджан, даже если мы будем избегать толп. Мы не сможем должным образом сконцентрироваться на Боге.
В общем, большинство мест (кроме Шри Вриндавана и нескольких других святых мест) загрязнено неблагочестивыми людьми. В определённых святых местах живёт много преданных. Это делает атмосферу чистой. Такое место хорошо для бхаджана.
Для преданных, подобных нам, молящихся в настроении сладости, Шридхама Вриндаван – самая лучшая. Во Вриндаване лучше всего жить в уединённом месте.

«(Шриман Махапрабху спросил): «О Рамананда Рая, оставив все материальные привязанности, где должно жить живое существо?»
(Рамананда Рая ответил): «Оно должно жить во Враджа-бхуми Вриндаване, где Божественная Чета вечно занята танцем Раса»». (Чч) *

2. Доша общения: Доша общения опаснее, чем доша места. Шриман Махапрабху сказал:

«Вайшнав обязательно должен оставить:
• плохую компанию,
• того, кто привязан к женщинам,
• нечестных людей,
• непреданных Кришны». (Чч) *2

Мы никогда не должны общаться с теми, кто не предан Шри Кришне. Это очень вредит нашему бхаджану. Подобно этому, мы никогда не должны желать ничего, кроме Кришна-бхакти.

Если мы общаемся с непреданными, это только доказывает, что у нас есть материальные желания.


Материальные объекты снаружи, но желание внутри нас. Куда бы мы ни пошли, желание путешествует с нами. Поэтому, если мы желаем чего-либо, кроме Кришны и Кришна-бхакти, это нам повредит, и мы должны благоразумно отказаться от таких желаний.

«Плохая компания (66) обманывает нас – мы обманываем сами себя, поддерживая такое общение. Нам не следует иметь никаких желаний, кроме Кришны и Кришна-бхакти». (Чч) *3

Нам обязательно следует оставить общение со «стри-санги».
Кто такой стри-санги?
Стри-санги – это тот, кто привязан к женщинам и похотлив.

«Общение с женщинами и общение с похотливыми мужчинами вызывает намного больше иллюзии и невежества, чем что-либо другое. Они заканчиваются полной материальной обусловленностью». (ШБ 3.31.35) *4

«Никогда не общайтесь с порочными мужчинами, ставшими игрушками в руках женщин, потому что их общество полностью разрушает правдивость, чистоту, доброту, спокойствие, здравый смысл, стыд, святость, славу, умение прощать, самоконтроль, духовное продвижение. Эти мужчины вечно ссорятся, глупы, находятся в плачевном состоянии и совсем лишены духовности». (ШБ) *5

varaM huta-vaha-jvAlA-paJjarAntar-vyavasthitiH |
na zauri-cintA-vimukha-jana-saMvAsa-vaizasam ||


«Лучше жить в раскалённой железной клетке, но никогда не соглашаться на мучительное общение с теми, кто не желает думать о Шри Кришне». (Катьяяна-самхита, цит. по БРС 1.2.111)

Шри Тхакура Махашая сказал:

yogI nyAsI karmI jJAnI, anya deva pUjaka dhyAnI,
iha loka dUre parihari
dharma karma duHka zoka, yebA thAke anya yoga,
chADi bhajo girivaradhArI


«Строго избегай аштанга-йогов, санньяси, карми, гьяни, и поклоняющихся другим богам. Оставь все кармы и дхармы, приносящие только боль и беспокойства, и служи Господу Гириварадхари (Шри Кришне)». (ПБЧ, 16)

Это показывает, что так же, как мы должны оставить похотливую привязанность к противоположному полу, общение с людьми, вожделеющими противоположный пол, и теми, кто отворачивается от Шри Кришны, мы также должны оставить аштанга-йогов, санньяси, карми, гьяни, и тех, кто поклоняется другим богам. Это из-за того, что если мы не оставим их компанию, их качества могут заразить нас, а это повредит бхакти.

3. Анна-доша – загрязнение из-за пищи: Нам следует быть очень осторожными в еде, чтобы защитить нашу бхакти. Мы просто не можем игнорировать этот пункт.

AhAra-zuddhau sattva-zuddhiH sattva-zuddhau dhruvA smRtiH |

«Когда мы едим чистую пищу, наше подсознание становится чистым. Когда оно становится чистым, мы можем помнить о Боге непрерывно (постоянно)». (Чхандогья Упанишада, 7.26.2)

Трудно очистить подсознание, если мы не едим пищу в гуне благости. «Саттвичная» или «чистая» пища - не значит просто вегетарианская. Пища может быть загрязнена тремя путями:

• Нечистая по природе (джати-душта), например: мясо, алкоголь, рыба, лук, чеснок, и т.д.; вызывающая страсть и запрещённая.
• Внешне загрязнённая (нимитта-душта): грязь, комары, мухи, слюна, пот, и т.д. оскверняют пищу.
• Осквернённая источником (ашрая-душта): Если пища приготовлена или подаётся нечистым, скаредным, похотливым, жадным, гневливым, тупым человеком, или болеющим половыми заболеваниями, то она осквернена. Тот, кто платит за пищу, тот, кто готовит, и тот, кто подаёт – их качества передаются тому, ко ест. Из них влияние сознания того, кто платит – самое сильное. Чем чище сердце, тем сильнее этот преданный сможет осознать влияние пищи. В любом случае, все практикующие преданные должны быть чрезвычайно осторожны при принятии прасада. Иначе охрана бхакти будет невозможна.

----------


## venkata

> Если человек принимает гуру, он должен следовать его наставлениям. Такая практика постепенно очистит его и поднимет над гунами. 
> 
> Принцип сознания Кришны таков, что мы начинаем действовать уже сейчас, в каком бы положении мы ни находились. А не так, что сначала мы достигнем гуны благости, а потом начнем служить Кришне.


Так и я о том же.Надо следовать наставлениям гуру,которые подымают нас до духовного уровня.Но нужно не слепое следование,а осознанное.А это и есть гуна благости.Гуна благости не является целью,она выступает как средство.

----------


## venkata

> Мы можем видеть много преданных, которые избаились от вожделения, гнева и жадности живя в городе. Многие известных великие вайшнавы, ачарьи и основатели нашей сампрадайи жили в городе.
> 
> Если говорить чисто с мирской точки зрения, мне неприятно всегда было бывать в деревне именно из-за людей. так как там люди больше подвержены вожделению, гневу, ждадности, и особенно зависти. Могу привести сотни примеров.
> 
> Я конечно, не имею ввиду вас или матаджи Прабхавати, которая является личностью поистине достойной удивления и почтения.  Живя в деревне и полностью погруженная в сельские занятия, она не утратила свой живой ум и стремление к знаниям(первый признак гуны благостии).
> 
> Чего не скажешь о большинстве обычных жителей деревни. Там и пьют больше чем в городе, и матерятся круче а уж зависти... хоть отбавляй. И конечно, большинство из них абсолютно невежественны, презрительно относятся к любым видам знания. Причём, когда они перезжают в город, именно по этим признакам горожане их и узнают(у меня сейчас соседи сверху сдали квартиру деревенской семье....  жуть....как мама матерится на своего ребенка, даже мне слышно).  Почему так, интересно?  Теоретически жизнь в деревне благость должна давать?
> 
> Но видимо не в том дело, где жить.


 Никто и не говорит,что нужно всем ехать в деревню.Каждый должен сам выбрать для себя место для жизни,что бы оно помогало ему исполнять наставления гуру и следовать всем обетам беспрекословно.Если у преданного получается вставать рано,вычитывать джапу,слушать лекции святых и заниматься практическим служением в миссии Шрилы Прабхупады,то ему не нужно ничего менять и куда то переезжать.Но если у преданного идет постоянная борьба со своим умом и чувствами,в которой он наверняка проигрывает(ведь у каждого своя обусловленность),то смена обстановки ему может помочь.
 Я сам городской житель,и прожил в городе основное время.И когда я шесть лет служил Кришне как брахмачари,у меня не было вообще проблем,поскольку не было мат. общения и город для меня  был местом служения миссии Шрилы Прабхупады.
  Но когда я сменил ашрам и стал грихастхой,тут всё и началось.....Нужна квартира,мебель,машина,пошли дети........чтобы всё было как у людей.И твоя духовная жизнь превращается в ритуал.Следствие -потеря вкуса.
 Я думаю,многие через это прошли....,а многие до сих пор проходят.Сейчас,что бы купить в городе квартиру,нужно не меньше 2 млн.,а теперь посчитайте,сколько лет нужно работать,что бы её купить.А в деревне можно за 100 тысяч купить жильё.Вторая проблема,это общение с преданными,если раз в неделю в храм сходил,то это уже хорошо.А в деревне каждый день видишь преданных.
 В городе,что бы воспитать детей,нужны немалые деньги на садик,кружки,секции,дорогу.....В деревне всё намного проще.Можно много ещё перечислять,да нет смысла.

 Что касается людей в деревне,то не всё так однозначно,есть разные деревни и разные люди.Но если учесть политику страны в последнее время,когда специально деревни доводят до нищеты и пропагандируют прелести городской жизни,поэтому в деревни и остаются люди,кому деваться некуда.Но причём здесь преданные?Ведь мы не едим в деревню общаться и подстраиваться под местных.Поэтому чем меньше развитой цивилизации в деревне,тем лучше.
  Ещё раз подчеркну,не для всех жизнь в деревне.Ведь основная проповедь идёт в городах,поэтому всем удачной проповеди.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Да, пока мы в низших гунах, мы не можем лично служить Кришне. Он такое служение не примет. Но примет гуру, и, очистив, передаст его Кришне. Поэтому мы все служение делаем через гуру.


Немножко шокирована таким утверждением. Есть ведь 9 видов преданного служения. А как мы можем памятовать(смаранам) о Кришне через гуру-парампару? А киртан(киртанам) то как можно, если у нас (не дай бог) нет гуру? Если кто-нибудь поет для божеств или танцует - божество самолично принимает. Помните историю про мышку, которая грызла на алтаре фитильки и хвостик подожгла? Ведь божество приняло от тамогунной мышки ее предсмертный танец без всяких посредников! Пожалуйста, не ограничивайте Господа!!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Немножко шокирована таким утверждением. Есть ведь 9 видов преданного служения. А как мы можем памятовать(смаранам) о Кришне через гуру-парампару? А киртан(киртанам) то как можно, если у нас (не дай бог) нет гуру? Если кто-нибудь поет для божеств или танцует - божество самолично принимает. Помните историю про мышку, которая грызла на алтаре фитильки и хвостик подожгла? Ведь божество приняло от тамогунной мышки ее предсмертный танец без всяких посредников! Пожалуйста, не ограничивайте Господа!!!


Именно гуру нас учит, как именно помнить о Господе и как воспевать Его имена. Гуру дает на это силы и полномочия.

Про мышку история, конечно, занятная. Но мы же не знаем всех деталей. Возможно, эта мышка в прошлой жизни была брахмачари, который служил гуру, да недослужил.  :smilies:

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> А как мы можем памятовать(смаранам) о Кришне через гуру-парампару?




А вот так. ТОЛЬКО через гуру, парам-гуру и так далее. Смаранам - это не просто абстрактное "помнить", когда все говорят, но мало кто понимает о чем идет речь. Смаранам - это наука, технология, которой учатся от своего гуру.  Визуализируя гуру, вначале в его ачарья-сварупе, затем, в его сакхи- или сакха-сварупе, вместе с парам-гуру. Медитация на гуру-парампару является кардинальной, неотъемлемой составляющей смаранам.




> Ведь божество приняло от тамогунной мышки ее предсмертный танец без всяких посредников!  Пожалуйста, не ограничивайте Господа!!!


Если вас прельщает роль "тамогунной мышки", пожалуйста! Но, согласитесь, не самая привлекательная ролевая модель. Гораздо лучше следовать путем, прочерченным Шрилой Рупой Госвами Прабхупадой, на который мы стали по милости нашего Шрилы Прабхупады, и следовать их методу, так как они учат нас.

----------


## Галим

> Визуализируя гуру, вначале в его ачарья-сварупе, затем, в его сакхи- или сакха-сварупе, вместе с парам-гуру.


Мне кажется даже на начальном этапе не стоит представлять в уме тело гуру,я думаю все же надо стремится к тому ,чтоб понять(услышать) настроение гуру.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> А вот так. ТОЛЬКО через гуру, парам-гуру и так далее. Смаранам - это не просто абстрактное "помнить", когда все говорят, но мало кто понимает о чем идет речь. Смаранам - это наука, технология, которой учатся от своего гуру.  Визуализируя гуру, вначале в его ачарья-сварупе, затем, в его сакхи- или сакха-сварупе, вместе с парам-гуру. Медитация на гуру-парампару является кардинальной, неотъемлемой составляющей смаранам.


Да-да!!! У Харидаса Тхакура никогда не было гуру, он никого никогда не принимал! И это не мешало ему повторять мантру круглые сутки и памятовать без всякой лично вашей философии (не на гуру, а на Кришну и Чайтанью). Не меряйте всех своей меркой, а уж Господа Бога тем более, Он не зависит от ваших правил и предписаний. Господь волен проявлять свою милость без посредников, вы Его не сможете ограничить путем пропускания философии сквозь призму своего ума.




> Если вас прельщает роль "тамогунной мышки", пожалуйста! Но, согласитесь, не самая привлекательная ролевая модель. Гораздо лучше следовать путем, прочерченным Шрилой Рупой Госвами Прабхупадой, на который мы стали по милости нашего Шрилы Прабхупады, и следовать их методу, так как они учат нас


Никто не заявлял о том, чья роль прельщает, а чья нет. Это всего лишь пример служения в гуне невежества, жаль что вы это не поняли. И никто не отвергает путь Рупы Госвами, но он также не единственный - есть 4 авторитетных сампрадаи а не одна, а также еще есть беспричинная милость Господа, который в сердце каждого и Он волен поступать как заблагорассудится и проявлять Свою милость кому захочет независимо от гун природы и всего остального.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Да-да!!! У Харидаса Тхакура никогда не было гуру, он никого никогда не принимал! И это не мешало ему повторять мантру круглые сутки и памятовать без всякой лично вашей философии (не на гуру, а на Кришну и Чайтанью).


1) А Вы можете так, как Харидас Тхакур?

2) Харидас Тхакур не принимал, но Вы то приняли (Ваше имя Сакхиприя Д.Д.), неужели Ваш Гурудев не является для Вас желанным посредником между Вами и Кришной?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

у Харидаса тхакура и друг по санкиртане кто был....сам Нитай

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> 1) А Вы можете так, как Харидас Тхакур?
> 
> 2) Харидас Тхакур не принимал, но Вы то приняли (Ваше имя Сакхиприя Д.Д.), неужели Ваш Гурудев не является для Вас желанным посредником между Вами и Кришной?


Вы, наверное, не дочитали 2-ю часть предыдущего сообщения. Вопрос не в том, кто что может или не может, и не в моем положении по отношению к гуру парампаре. Вопрос стоит о понимании философии, не касаясь личностей, и о том, что возможно или нет служить Господу напрямую без гуру и находясь при этом в низших гунах. Что касается лично меня, то конечно, мой гурудев является всем и вся для меня и свое служение, в основном, я предлагаю только через него(поэтому я и пишу здесь в форуме). Но, это не означает, что если мы так делаем, то по-другому служить невозможно! В конце концов Кришна это личность, а не набор правил и предписаний.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> у Харидаса тхакура и друг по санкиртане кто был....сам Нитай


Точно!!! И между ними посредников не было!

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> возможно или нет служить Господу напрямую без гуру и находясь при этом в низших гунах.


Возможно, конечно. Как упомянутая мышь, мир ее праху. Даже червь перерабатывающий навоз в полезнейший гумус служит Господу именно так.

Но нам, то что до этого? Я например хочу служить Шри Шри Радхе и Кришне, при посредстве своего возлюбленного Гуру Махараджа, Шрилы Прабхупады, Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Госвами Прабхупады и всей нашей великой гуру-варги. Ибо без них я уподоблюсь той приснопамятной мыши, которой было нечего предложить Господу, кроме своих случайно вспыхнувших усов. А нужны ли им мои обугленные усы? 

Я не могу, как Харидас Тхакур, я не могу как Мирабаи, я могу только как ГАудия-гуру-парампара даса-анудаса. Я могу только так, как учил меня мой возлюбленный Гуру Махараджа, как учат меня мои шикша-гуру!

Вы уж простите, я только о себе, наверное в аудитории форума есть крипа-сиддхи способные действовать иначе, я так не могу.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Возможно, конечно. Как упомянутая мышь, мир ее праху. Даже червь перерабатывающий навоз в полезнейший гумус служит Господу именно так.
> 
> Но нам, то что до этого? 
>  Ибо без них я уподоблюсь той приснопамятной мыши, которой было нечего предложить Господу, кроме своих случайно вспыхнувших усов.


Дай бог каждому в этом мире уподобиться той мыши, т.к. в результате она стала царицей Двараки! О таком везении мы только помечтать можем!

Что нам до этого? - мы должны извлечь из этой истории должное понимание философии и затем применить к жизни.




> Вы уж простите, я только о себе, наверное в аудитории форума есть крипа-сиддхи способные действовать иначе, я так не могу.


Чтож, о вас тоже интересно почитать, ведь у каждого разный опыт.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Дай бог каждому в этом мире уподобиться той мыши, т.к. в результате она стала царицей Двараки!


Не каждый хочет быть царицей Двараки. Ой не каждый! Более того Гаудия Вайшнавы откровенно НЕ ХОТЯТ, НИ ЗА ЧТО НЕ ХОТЯТ быть в этой роли.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Не каждый хочет быть царицей Двараки. Ой не каждый!


Но это лучше, чем гнить в материальном мире. 
И, опять же, это всего лишь пример служения в гуне невежества, а не путь, как стать царицей.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> это всего лишь пример служения в гуне невежества, а не путь, как стать царицей.


Ну вот и ладушки!  :heart:

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Харибол!!!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Да-да!!! У Харидаса Тхакура никогда не было гуру, он никого никогда не принимал! .


Это Вы сами придумали, или Вам кто рассказал?

В "Према Виласе" описывается, что Шрила Харидас Тхакура получил дикшу от Шри Адвайты Ачарьи.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Нет, не придумала. Слышала из очень авторитетного источника. Только что, из любопытства, просмотрела "Према Виласу", но не нашла этого описания. Где это конкретно написано?

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

В "Према Виласе" имя Харидаса Тхакура упоминается только 2 раза, а именно: 

"Сита деви ответила: "Какой толк говорить о нем, просто исполняй свой долг, мой сын." Однако видя несокрушимое желание юноши, она уступила и рассказала историю Адваиты Говинды. "Когда Нитьянанда Прабху освободил Джагая и Мадхая, Госвами в гневе сказал Харидасу: 'Если Гаура Нитаи не освободят меня, я....' "

"Шри Мурари, Харидас, Сварупа Дамодара, Рупа, Санатана, Gauridasa и другие все танцевали восторженно "

Упоминается в одном месте, что Адвайта пр., по просьбе Шри Чайтаньи, дал инициацию Мадхава Ачарье.

*и это все!!!*
Там дальше в других главах упоминаются пандит Харидас и один из учеников Нароттамы д. : "Хариш Чандра Рай, заминдар из Jalapantha ранее был тираном, но после получения милости Нароттамы он стал другим человеком, и его имя было изменено на Харидас".

Также я перерыла весь интернет в поисках биографии Харидаса Тхакура. И нашла 3 сайта (2 русских, 1 англоязычный) с абсолютно одинаковыми статьями, в которых имеются ссылки на "Према Виласу". Нигде ничего подобного больше не говорится. Нашла также информацию, что Харидас Тхакур повторял Святое Имя с ранних детских лет, а в этом возрасте никто не дает инициацию.

Так что, уважаемый Анирудха д., это у вас неавторитетная информация из непроверенных источников. А я со своей стороны, еще больше стала верить словам соего духовного учителя.

----------


## Aniruddha das

О том, что Харидас Тхакур был учеником Адвайты Ачарьи также говорится в книге "Адвайта Пракаша", написанной Ишаной Нагарой.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Нет, не придумала. Слышала из очень авторитетного источника. Только что, из любопытства, просмотрела "Према Виласу", но не нашла этого описания. Где это конкретно написано?


На "Према виласу" ссылается Шрила Маханидхи Свами, описывая биографию Шрилы Харидаса Тхакура  в своей книге "Самадхи Гаудия Вайшнавов во Вриндаване".

----------


## Aniruddha das

В "Адвайта Пракаше" описано, как Адвайта Ачарья инициировал Харидаса Тхакура и дал ему имя "Брахма Харидас".

----------


## Aniruddha das

The following passage appears in the Prema Vilasa (Chapter 24th):

advaita prabhur pade loila sarana
tar thai bhakti sastre koilo adhyayana
advaitera sthane tinho hoila diksiti
tin lakho harinama jape diva rati
lakho harinama mane lakho kane sune
lakho nama ucca kori kore sankirtane'

“Haridasa took shelter of Advaita Prabhu’s lotus feet and studied the bhakti sastras under Him. He became initiated by Advaita (diksita) and was chanting three lakhs of harinama day and night. One lakh was in the mind, one softly and one loudly.” 

Цитата из "Према Виласы" (Глава 24) :

адвайта прабхур паде лоила шарана
тар тхаи бхакти шастре коило адхйайана
адвайтера стхане тинхо хоила дикшити
тин лакхо харинама джапе дива рати
лакхо харинама мане лакхо кане суне
лакхо нама уччха кори коре санкиртане

"Харидаса принял прибежище у лотосных стоп Адвайта Ачарьи и изучал бхакти-шастры под его руководством. Он получил инициацию (дикшу) у Адвайты Ачарьи и повторял три лакха харинамы день и ночь. Один лакх - в уме, один лакх - шепотом и один лакх -громко."

Moreover, in the Advaita Prakasa:

"After instructing Haridasa in this way, Advaita had him shave his head and decorate his body with tilaka and tulasi beads. Advaita had Haridasa dress in kaupina and outer cloth, and then He initiated him in chanting the holy names. Haridasa then began chanting the holy names in a cave on the bank of Ganges. As he became intoxicated with love of God, he became known as the crest jewel amongst the Vaisnavas. Coming to his external consciousness, Haridasa offered his obeisances to Advaita, who blessed him by saying, "May you attain Krishna. Your name is Brahma Haridasa."

Из "Адвайта Пракаши":

" Наставив Харидаса таким образом, Адвайта сказала ему побрить голову и украсить тело тилакой и бусами из туласи. Адвайта одел Харидаса в каупину и верхнюю одежду, а затем дал ему инициацию в повторение Святых Имен. Затем Харидаса начал повторять Святые Имена на берегу Ганге в пещере. Любовь к Богу опьянила его, он прославился как драгоценность среди вайшнавов. Вернувшись во внешнее сознание, Харидас поклонился Адайте, который благословил его сказав: "Да обретешь ты Кришну. Твое имя Брахма Харидаса".
In the reference from Advaita Prakasa, there is no mention of diksa, but nevertheless the giving of sampradayika-tilaka and kanthi-mala -- items associated with the ceremony of diksa in the Hari Bhakti Vilasa -- are present. "nama dila prabhu shakti sancariya" -- Giving the Name to him, Advaita Prabhu empowered him.

Стоит отметить, что есть два издания "Према Виласы", в одном 20 глав, а в другом 24 главы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Даже если не принимать во внимание вышеприведенные цитаты, Харидас Тхакур является воплощением Господа Брахмы, который является основателем Брахма -сапрадайи. Господь Брахма получил посвящение от Самого Кришны (Ади Гуру): тене брахма хридая ади-кавайе. Харидас Тхакур помнил свою прошлую жизнь, он родился в семье мусульман, чтобы искупить свое оскорбление, которое он нанес, когда похитил друзей Кришны и Его телят. 

Господь показывает, что без принятия Гуру человек не может достичь Его, поэтому Сам Шри Кришна принял духовного учителя, и Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, чьим последователем был Харидас Тхакур, тоже показал пример, приняв Гуру - Ишвара Пури.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Это уже более веские аргументы! Спасибо. А где можно скачать полную "Према Виласу", мне попадались только состоящие из 20-ти глав. 

Если вы читали все сообщения данного раздела, то наверняка, помните что там стоял вопрос: принимает ли Господь служение напрямую или нет и можно ли служить, находясь в низших гунах. Вероятно, я привела не самый удачный пример с Харидасом Тхакуром. Но это же не единственный пример в истории! Взять того же Брахму, он изначально без чьего-нибудь посредничества служил Кришне путем медитации и Кришна принял это служение. Да и мышь на алтаре тоже. Мы, конечно, сейчас рассматриваем не правило, а исключение. У этих двух личностей не было возможности принять духовного учителя (в отличии от нас), но это не явилось фактором, делающим невозможность преданного служения (в низших гунах в том числе). В начале развития Сознания Кришны в СССР достаточно много преданных делали свое служение, воспевали, печатали и распространяли книги, памятовали об играх Кришны не имея духовного учителя на тот момент, и это была не кармическая деятельность. То, что я пишу здесь, не должно являться причиной для отказа принимать духовного учителя, т.к. духовный учитель является проявлением милости Кришны к конкретному преданному в ответ на искреннее служение (слушание, повторение, памятование и т.д.) и открывает ворота в духовный мир.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Это уже более веские аргументы! Спасибо. А где можно скачать полную "Према Виласу", мне попадались только состоящие из 20-ти глав.


Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати отверг Адвайта Пракашу и последние 4 главы из Према Виласы, поэтому Торчлайт Паблишинг под руководством Ишвара даса опубликовало только 20 глав из Према Виласы. Причина отвержения этих шастр была как раз в том, что Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати настаивал, что Харидас Тхакур был неиницирован. Это описывается в книге Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати "Брахман и Вайшнав".

----------


## Visvanath das

> Если вы читали все сообщения данного раздела, то наверняка, помните что там стоял вопрос: принимает ли Господь служение напрямую или нет и можно ли служить, находясь в низших гунах. Вероятно, я привела не самый удачный пример с Харидасом Тхакуром. Но это же не единственный пример в истории! Взять того же Брахму, он изначально без чьего-нибудь посредничества служил Кришне путем медитации и Кришна принял это служение. Да и мышь на алтаре тоже. Мы, конечно, сейчас рассматриваем не правило, а исключение. У этих двух личностей не было возможности принять духовного учителя (в отличии от нас), но это не явилось фактором, делающим невозможность преданного служения (в низших гунах в том числе). В начале развития Сознания Кришны в СССР достаточно много преданных делали свое служение, воспевали, печатали и распространяли книги, памятовали об играх Кришны не имея духовного учителя на тот момент, и это была не кармическая деятельность. То, что я пишу здесь, не должно являться причиной для отказа принимать духовного учителя, т.к. духовный учитель является проявлением милости Кришны к конкретному преданному в ответ на искреннее служение (слушание, повторение, памятование и т.д.) и открывает ворота в духовный мир.


Без гуру Кришна принимает служение до какой-то степени, и если вы по-настоящему искренне, он пошлет вам гуру, чтобы вы смогли прогрессировать по-настоящему, в полную силу. Чтобы вломиться в личные лилы Кришны без духовного учителя - это не обсуждается. Должен быть соответствующий гуру, который представит вас своему гуру и так далее. Все как в гурв-аштаке на мангала-арати. ванде гурох шри чаранаравиндам. Вот такому учителю я поклоняюсь. То есть процесс бхакти начинается с самбандхи - это принятие гуру, это первая Виласа из Хари Бхакти Виласы. В Хари Бхакти Виласе описывается вся самбандха. И только потом вы переходите к абхидхее - это Бхакти Расамрита Синдху, сам прогресс в бхакти как он должен быть.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати отверг Адвайта Пракашу и последние 4 главы из Према Виласы, поэтому Торчлайт Паблишинг под руководством Ишвара даса опубликовало только 20 глав из Према Виласы. Причина отвержения этих шастр была как раз в том, что Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати настаивал, что Харидас Тхакур был неиницирован. Это описывается в книге Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати "Брахман и Вайшнав".


Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!!!  :yahoo: 
Я пару дней как раз думала чтобы открыть тему об авторитетности этих книг. И мой гурудев тоже утверждал, что Харидас Тхакур не получал инициации. Если наши ачарьи, чей авторитет безупречен для всех вайшнавов, а именно Шрила Прабхупада, Бхактисидханта Сарасвати и Бхактивинода Тхакур никогда не ссылались на эти писания, значит эти книги они считали неавторитетными. А тот кто ссылается на них в обход гуру парампаре, тот отклоняется от чистой линии и привносит собственные толкования, при этом следующее поколение их учеников может отклониться еще дальше.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> То есть процесс бхакти начинается с самбандхи - это принятие гуру, это первая Виласа из Хари Бхакти Виласы. В Хари Бхакти Виласе описывается вся самбандха. И только потом вы переходите к абхидхее - это Бхакти Расамрита Синдху, сам прогресс в бхакти как он должен быть.


А когда Путана успела принять гуру, а в следующей жизни стала одной из матерей Кришны? Если бы вы прочитали внимательно вышестоящие тексты, то поняли бы, что я писала не про правило, а про исключение, которое доказывало, что иногда Кришна принимает служение в обход гуру парампаре и не только от тех, кто находится в гуне благости.

----------


## Visvanath das

> А когда Путана успела принять гуру, а в следующей жизни стала одной из матерей Кришны? Если бы вы прочитали внимательно вышестоящие тексты, то поняли бы, что я писала не про правило, а про исключение, которое доказывало, что иногда Кришна принимает служение в обход гуру парампаре и не только от тех, кто находится в гуне благости.


Причем здесь Путана и обычный вариант дживы? Все демоны, которых убил Кришна, были необычными дживами. Для обычной дживы существует садхана-бхакти-йога, начинающаяся с принятия духовного учителя. гуру-кришна прасаде пайа бхакти-лата биджа.

----------


## Visvanath das

> никогда не ссылались на эти писания, значит эти книги они считали неавторитетными.


Шрила Прабхупада ссылался на Према Виласу.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Шрила Прабхупада ссылался на Према Виласу.


Именно на тот момент, где говориться, что Харидас Тхакур получил инициацию? Вряд ли. Как раз этот момент не может рассматриваться как авторитетный, и этот момент мы не должны цитировать, если хотим идти по стопам наших ачарьев. А все остальное там не особо отличается от Чайтанья Чаритамриты или Чайтанья Бхагаваты.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Именно на тот момент, где говориться, что Харидас Тхакур получил инициацию? Вряд ли. Как раз этот момент не может рассматриваться как авторитетный, и этот момент мы не должны цитировать, если хотим идти по стопам наших ачарьев. А все остальное там не особо отличается от Чайтанья Чаритамриты или Чайтанья Бхагаваты.


Как так на один момент или на другой? Шастра есть шастра. Вы не можете взять только одну песнь из Шримад Бхагаватам которая вам больше нравится или одну главу из Бхагавад гиты. Как в том примере, с цитированием Корана. Есть цитата: "Ешь, пей, веселись". Хорошая цитата, всем нравится. Но есть окончание цитаты "И ты пойдешь в ад". Так что раз ШП ссылался, то эта шастра авторитетная.

----------


## Садху санга дас

> Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати отверг Адвайта Пракашу и последние 4 главы из Према Виласы, поэтому Торчлайт Паблишинг под руководством Ишвара даса опубликовало только 20 глав из Према Виласы. Причина отвержения этих шастр была как раз в том, что Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати настаивал, что Харидас Тхакур был неиницирован. Это описывается в книге Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати "Брахман и Вайшнав".


Дорогой Visvanath das, не могли бы Вы более конкретно сказать, где в книге "Брахман и Вайшнав" отвергаются 4 главы Према Виласы и Адвайта Пракаша. И где говорится что, Харидас Тхакур не получал инициацию.

Единственное что я нашел в этой книге - это следующее




> Освобожденный посвящается в повторение святых имен Господа. Это маха-бхагавата, стоящий над принципами варнашрамы, лучший из брахманов. Шри Харидас Тхакур - первейший, идеальный пример такой души. Маха-бхагавата - лучший среди брахманов; он - вайшнав. Он способен давать посвящение другим. Вместе с тем простое повторение мантр не приведет каништха-адхикари к освобождению от материального существования. Но если, прекратив гордится своей обусловленной жизнью, он достигнет совершенства в повторении святых имен, он воистину станет достойным повторять святые имена Господа Хари, которым поклоняются освобожденные души. (Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур "Брахман и Вайшнав" приложение "Посвященный" Параграф "Освобожденная душа, посвященная в повторение святых имен Господа, становится возвышенным брахманом.")


Первое предложение цитаты: "Освобожденный посвящается в повторение святых имен Господа." и название параграфа "Освобожденная душа, посвященная в повторение святых имен Господа, становится возвышенным брахманом", говорит лишь только о том, что Харидас Тхакур был посвящен в повторение святых имен.

Конечно, в силу своего несовершенства, я могу что-то неправильно понять. Поэтому пожалуйста будьте добры покажите более четкое указание на то, где Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур отвергает Адвайта Пракашу.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Конечно, в силу своего несовершенства, я могу что-то неправильно понять. Поэтому пожалуйста будьте добры покажите более четкое указание на то, где Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур отвергает Адвайта Пракашу.


Книга Брахман и Вайшнав составлена на основе дебатов Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати с брахманами по рождению и главным аргументом Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати было то, что инициацией Харидаса Тхакура являлся его обет повторять 3 лакха, а не формальная дикша.

Во введение в Чайтанья Чаритамриту Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати перечисляет книги, которые по его мнению неавторитетны, и одна из них, это Адвайта Пракаша.

----------


## Садху санга дас

> Книга Брахман и Вайшнав составлена на основе дебатов Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати с брахманами по рождению и главным аргументом Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати было то, что инициацией Харидаса Тхакура являлся его обет повторять 3 лакха, а не формальная дикша.
> 
> Во введение в Чайтанья Чаритамриту Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати перечисляет книги, которые по его мнению неавторитетны, и одна из них, это Адвайта Пракаша.


Спасибо Вам за пояснение. К сожалению у меня нет Чайтанйа Чаритамриты с введением Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура. Очень хотелось бы посмотреть на этот список. А то вроде бы читаешь книги выпущенные ИСККОН и переведенные гуру ИСККОН и вдруг выясняется что эти книги неавторитетные.

Но в любом случае, в силу своего невежества, я не до конца понял. Поясните пожалуйста. Вы утверждаете, что Харидас Тхакур получил посвящение в Хари Наму. И чтобы такое посвящение получить гуру не обязателен, достаточно принять обед повторять 3 лакха святых имен каждый день?

----------


## Visvanath das

> Но в любом случае, в силу своего невежества, я не до конца понял. Поясните пожалуйста. Вы утверждаете, что Харидас Тхакур получил посвящение в Хари Наму. И чтобы такое посвящение получить гуру не обязателен, достаточно принять обед повторять 3 лакха святых имен каждый день?


Все учителя и ачарьи Гаудия-вайшнавизма и других вайшнавских сампрадай, а также сам Кришна и Вьясадева утверждают, что гуру обязателен и что без гуру невозможно сделать полного духовного прогресса. Господь Чайтанья - это Сама Верховная Личность Бога, приходит сыграть роль наилучшего преданного, образцового преданного, и Он своим примером это доказывает. До того как принять дикшу от Ишвары Пури, он был ученым зазнайкой, но сразу же после получения дикши сошел с ума по Кришне и плакал сутками напролет. Практически все учителя Гаудия-вайшнавизма признают тот факт, что Харидас Тхакур был инициирован Адвайтой Ачарьей. Так как Према Виласа и Адвайта Пракаша для многих являются авторитетными шастрами. Адвайта Пракаша была написана личным слугой Адвайты Ачарьи, Ишана Нагаром, который служил Адвайте Ачарье в течение 65 лет. Это самое полное описание его лил. Тоже самое относится и к другим формам Верховной Личности Бога. Они все принимали гуру. Кришна - Сандипани Муни, Рамачандра - Васиштха Муни и так далее. Нет никого из всех нитья-сиддха-паришадов (вечных спутников Господа), таких как 6 Госвами и других, кто бы остался без гуру. Все они принимали гуру, все они проповедовали необходимость принятия гуру. А Харидас Тхакур был смиреннейшим из всех, конечно же он сразу предался главному из учителей того времени (Адвайте Ачарье).

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Как так на один момент или на другой? Шастра есть шастра. Вы не можете взять только одну песнь из Шримад Бхагаватам которая вам больше нравится или одну главу из Бхагавад гиты. Как в том примере, с цитированием Корана. Есть цитата: "Ешь, пей, веселись". Хорошая цитата, всем нравится. Но есть окончание цитаты "И ты пойдешь в ад". Так что раз ШП ссылался, то эта шастра авторитетная.


Да, шастры есть шастры и их авторитет безупречен для всех без исключения. Но книга написанная простым преданным не является шастрой. Шастры - это часть ведических писаний, как и сутры, пураны, итихасы (Ману Смрити шастра, Яджьявалкья Смрити шастра, Васту шастра, Парашара Смрити шастра и многое другое). Если я сегодня напишу какую нибудь книжку про Кришну или Чайтанью, завтра что? вы эту книжку шастрами объявите? И зачем вы сравниваете произведение Ведавьясы с трудами обычных писателей? Веды это те произведения, которые изошли от Господа и лично уполномоченных Им душ, а не от обычного человека.

Очень просто проверить авторитетность того или иного высказывания (в частности об инициации Харидаса Тхакура). Просто посмотреть, говорил ли подобное Бхактиведанта Свами, Бхактисидханта Сарасвати или Бхактивинода Тхакур (упускаю здесь своего духовного учителя, т.к. его авторитет вы можете не признавать), если нет, то это утверждение есть отклонение от нашей прямой линии. Задача примерных учеников заключается в том, чтобы повторять слова своего духовного учителя, а не чужого из другой линии или сампрадаи (со всем уважением к остальным ветвям дерева Господа Чайтаньи и всем вайшнавам).

----------


## Садху санга дас

Спасибо большое, Visvanath das . Теперь в моей глупой голове все встало на свои места.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Да, шастры есть шастры и их авторитет безупречен для всех без исключения. Но книга написанная простым преданным не является шастрой. Шастры - это часть ведических писаний, как и сутры, пураны, итихасы (Ману Смрити шастра, Яджьявалкья Смрити шастра, Васту шастра, Парашара Смрити шастра и многое другое). Если я сегодня напишу какую нибудь книжку про Кришну или Чайтанью, завтра что? вы эту книжку шастрами объявите? И зачем вы сравниваете произведение Ведавьясы с трудами обычных писателей? Веды это те произведения, которые изошли от Господа и лично уполномоченных Им душ, а не от обычного человека.


Про каких обычных писателей вы говорите? Ведавьяса воплотился как Вриндаван дас Тхакур, он что не авторитет? и то что он написал, это не шастра? Рупа Госвами тоже обычный человек? Или Джахнава Мата? 




> Очень просто проверить авторитетность того или иного высказывания (в частности об инициации Харидаса Тхакура). Просто посмотреть, говорил ли подобное Бхактиведанта Свами, Бхактисидханта Сарасвати или Бхактивинода Тхакур (упускаю здесь своего духовного учителя, т.к. его авторитет вы можете не признавать), если нет, то это утверждение есть отклонение от нашей прямой линии. Задача примерных учеников заключается в том, чтобы повторять слова своего духовного учителя, а не чужого из другой линии или сампрадаи (со всем уважением к остальным ветвям дерева Господа Чайтаньи и всем вайшнавам).


На Прему Виласу как на шастру ссылался Шрила Прабхупада. В Према Виласе говорится о том, что Харидас Тхакур был инициирован (шлоки приведены выше).

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Про каких обычных писателей вы говорите? Ведавьяса воплотился как Вриндаван дас Тхакур, он что не авторитет? и то что он написал, это не шастра? Рупа Госвами тоже обычный человек? Или Джахнава Мата?


Про каких писателей? Например про некоего Нитьянанда даса, автора "Према виласы". 

 В "Брихад-араньяка-упанишад" (2.4.10) пишется, что именно является Ведами (а шастры это часть Вед): "Четыре Веды, Итихасы, Пураны, Упанишады - все они изошли из дыхания безграничного Вечного Повелителя. ~       ~ Сутры - это краткие афоризмы, записанные основными духовными ачарьями. И анувьякхьи - это комментарии ачарьев, объясняющие сутры. Так или иначе, принципиальное значение слова "амная" - это Веды".   
Далее Бхактивинода Тхакур в Даша Мула Таттве пишет: " Такая литература, как труды Госвами и "Чайтанья-чаритамрита", являються анувьякхаями. Таким образом, Веды, Пураны, Итихасы, Упанишады, шлоки, сутры и комментарии ачарьев есть амная, ведическая литература."

Простите, а где написано, что Ньтьянанда дас является ачарьем? Его труд также не комментарий к ведической литературе, а самостоятельное произведение. Исходя из этого то, что он написал нельзя признать шастрами, ведическими писаниями. В дополнение к этому Бхактиведанта Свами - признанный ачарья, поэтому его слова можно признать Ведами (именно его, а не Нитьянанда даса). А теперь, если вы настаиваете на своем, то приведите ссылку, где Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что Харидас Тхакур получил инициацию (даже если это цитата Нитьянанды даса). Не можете? Вот тото и оно!!!




> На Прему Виласу как на шастру ссылался Шрила Прабхупада. В Према Виласе говорится о том, что Харидас Тхакур был инициирован (шлоки приведены выше).


Извините, но это шлоки не из книг Шрилы Прабхупады. И, если вы так утверждаете, где это ШП пишет, что "Према Виласа" - это шастра?

----------


## Visvanath das

> Про каких писателей? Например про некоего Нитьянанда даса, автора "Према виласы".


То есть вы считаете, что ученик Джахнавы Маты, который написал книгу по наставлению Джахнавы Маты, написал не шастру? Далеко пойдете.




> Такая литература, как труды Госвами и "Чайтанья-чаритамрита", являються анувьякхаями.


То есть "Чайтанья-чаритамрита" это не шастра? Если вы скажите, что это не шастра, моего ответа в этой теме больше не будет. Большей апарадхи я еще не слышал. Вишну-вишну-вишну.




> Простите, а где написано, что Ньтьянанда дас является ачарьем? Его труд также не комментарий к ведической литературе, а самостоятельное произведение. Исходя из этого то, что он написал нельзя признать шастрами, ведическими писаниями.


Внимательно изучайте 4 оскорбление святого имени, там говорится не только про Веды, а также про литературу, следующую ведической традиции.




> В дополнение к этому Бхактиведанта Свами - признанный ачарья, поэтому его слова можно признать Ведами (именно его, а не Нитьянанда даса).


А кто вам сказал, что Нитьянанда даса не признанный ачарья? Вы считаете, что те, кто непосредственно получили приказ от Верховной Личности Бога, не являются авторитетами?




> Не можете? Вот тото и оно!!!


Грубо. Тем более для матаджи.




> Извините, но это шлоки не из книг Шрилы Прабхупады. И, если вы так утверждаете, где это ШП пишет, что "Према Виласа" - это шастра?


Шрила Прабхупада перевел не все шастры на свете. От этого остальные не стали вдруг не шастрами. Можно хотябы признать их шастрами, потому что Шрила Прабхупада ссылался на их авторитет.

----------


## Visvanath das

Вот тут в одном комментарии дается сразу два ответа:
1. Нужен ли гуру?
2. Чайтанья Чаритамрита - шастра.

ШБ. 8.16.23, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Иногда не слишком разумные люди спрашивают, надо ли обращаться к гуру, чтобы он учил их преданно служить Господу и таким образом духовно развиваться. Здесь дается ответ на этот вопрос; и не только здесь, но и в «Бхагавад-гите», где Арджуна принимает Кришну своим гуру (шишйас те 'хам шадхи мам твам прапаннам). То же самое говорится и в Ведах: тад- виджнанартхам са гурум эвабхигаччхет — если человек серьезно относится к своей духовной жизни, ему следует принять гуру и действовать под его руководством. Господь говорит, что надо поклоняться ачарье, являющемуся представителем Верховной Личности Бога (ачарйам мам виджанийат). Нужно твердо усвоить эту истину. В «чайтанья-чаритамрите» сказано, что гуру — это проявление Верховной Личности Бога. Таким образом, многочисленные свидетельства из шастр и примеры из жизни преданных говорят о том, что человек должен принять гуру. Адити приняла духовным учителем своего мужа, чтобы он объяснял ей, как, поклоняясь Господу, совершенствоваться в преданном служении и развивать свое духовное сознание.

В другой своей книге, Шрила Прабхупада также говорит, что Чайтанья Чаритамрита - это шастра.

Книга Шрилы Прабхупады, Шри Намамрита, часть 3, Глава 2:

"Существует десять оскорблений, которые следует избегать при повторении Харе Крушина маха-мантры. Первое оскорбление - это поносить великих личностей, которые вовлечены в распространение святого имени Господа. В ШАСТРЕ сказано (Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Антья-лила, 7.11) кршна-шакти вина нахе тара правартана."

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> То есть вы считаете, что ученик Джахнавы Маты, который написал книгу по наставлению Джахнавы Маты, написал не шастру? Далеко пойдете. 
> То есть "Чайтанья-чаритамрита" это не шастра? Если вы скажите, что это не шастра, моего ответа в этой теме больше не будет. Большей апарадхи я еще не слышал. Вишну-вишну-вишну.
> Внимательно изучайте 4 оскорбление святого имени, там говорится не только про Веды, а также про литературу, следующую ведической традиции.
> А кто вам сказал, что Нитьянанда даса не признанный ачарья? Вы считаете, что те, кто непосредственно получили приказ от Верховной Личности Бога, не являются авторитетами?
> Грубо. Тем более для матаджи.
> Шрила Прабхупада перевел не все шастры на свете. От этого остальные не стали вдруг не шастрами. Можно хотябы признать их шастрами, потому что Шрила Прабхупада ссылался на их авторитет.


Обратите внимание, что я цитировала слова Бхактивинода Тхакура, а он не матаджи. И также цитировала Веды.
Если вы слова Бхактивинода Тхакура принимаете за апарадху, то попробуйте разобраться в себе. Я также цитировала слова своего духовного учителя относительно Харидаса Тхакура, а не свои собственные. А вы опирались только на домыслы своего ума, очень жаль, и не могли привести серьезных аргументов.

В заключение, еще одна цитата Бхактивинода Тхакура из "Даша мула таттвы": "Ни непосредственное восприятие (пратьякша), ни умозрительные заключения (анумана) не могут быть признаны подлинными свидетельствами. Именно поэтому для серьезных искателей Истины существует ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ источник доказательства - Веды." 
Что относится к Ведам, а что нет в предыдущем сообщении было написано, и это не мои слова.

Могу предположить, что вы родились не на территории России, и не вполне понимаете, о чем пишется, если даете такие ответы. И мне очень странно, что авторитет Бхактивиноды Тхакура, который для вас, по сути, является духовным учителем в гуру парампаре, для вас ничего не значит.

А признанный ачарья - это тот, кого признают все вайшнавы, а не несколько.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Обратите внимание, что я цитировала слова Бхактивинода Тхакура, а он не матаджи. И также цитировала Веды.


Не заметил ни одной цитаты Вед, да они и не нужны, все равно в них не разобраться. Мы можем изучать ведическую литературу только по милости вайшнавов-ачарьев, таких как Нитьянанда даса и другие.




> Если вы слова Бхактивинода Тхакура принимаете за апарадху, то попробуйте разобраться в себе.


Бхактивинода Тхакур нигде не говорил, что Чайтанья Чаритамрита не шастра. Теперь вы скажете приведите где он сказал, что Чайтанья Чаритамрита это шастра. Похоже что вам нужно разобраться в себе, раз вы не принимаете авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады, где он говорит, что Чайтанья Чаритамрита это шастра.




> А вы опирались только на домыслы своего ума, очень жаль, и не могли привести серьезных аргументов.


Интересно как можно домыслить то, где прямо Шрила Прабхупада называет Чайтанья Чаритамриту шастрой.




> Что относится к Ведам, а что нет в предыдущем сообщении было написано, и это не мои слова.


Я прекрасно знаю что относится к Ведам, а что нет. Просто вы похоже не понимаете, что Веды и шастры это два разных понятия. Шастра переводится как оружие, а Веды переводится как знания. Не находите разницы?




> И мне очень странно, что авторитет Бхактивиноды Тхакура, который для вас, по сути, является духовным учителем в гуру парампаре, для вас ничего не значит.


Пока что только вы не признаете слова Шрилы Прабхупады.




> А признанный ачарья - это тот, кого признают все вайшнавы, а не несколько.


Это что еще за новое определение? Вы таким определением лишаете Шрилу Прабхупаду и Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати титулов ачарьев, потому как ни одна гаудия-вайшнавская линия, кроме последователей Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, не признает Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати и Шрилу Прабхупаду ачарьями. Да и среди последователей Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати мало кто признает Шрилу Прабхупаду. Так что это жуткая спекуляция с вашей стороны в отношении определения ачарьев.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

> Веды и шастры это два разных понятия. Шастра переводится как оружие, а Веды переводится как знания.


Простите, что вмешиваюсь в Вашу горячую дискуссию. :vanca calpa: 

Есть два слова в санскрите, отличающиеся лишь долготой второй буквы. Вот что пишет в своём словаре сэр Монье-Вильямс:

शस्त्र śastra n. - орудие для резания или поражения, нож, меч, кинжал, бритва, любое оружие, любое орудие или инструмент.
शास्त्र śāstra n. - порядок, приказ, распоряжение, предписание, команда, постановление, правило, заповедь, устав, закон | обучение, инструктаж, наставление, предписание, указание, руководство, управление, совет, консультация; хороший совет, рекомендация | какое-л. средство обучения; какое-л. руководство, учебник или сборник правил; какая-л. книга или трактат, (особ.) какой-л. религиозный или научный трактат, какая-л. священная книга или сборник божественных писаний (применяется даже к Ведам) ...... ; слово śāstra часто встречается в конце словосочетания после слова, обозначающего тему, предмет книги, или применяется совокупно к целым разделам знания, напр. vedâ̱nta-śāstra , работе по философии Веданты .... сборник учений (вообще), священное писание, священная книга, наука.

Простите ещё раз  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Visvanath das

> शास्त्र śāstra n. -  какая-л. книга или трактат, (особ.) какой-л. религиозный или научный трактат, какая-л. священная книга


Вот ведь.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Не заметил ни одной цитаты Вед, да они и не нужны, все равно в них не разобраться. Мы можем изучать ведическую литературу только по милости вайшнавов-ачарьев, таких как Нитьянанда даса и другие.


Для вас, вероятно, авторитет №1 - Нитьянанда дас, а для меня - мой духовный учитель, ШП, Бхактисидханта Сарасвати, Бхактивинода Тхакур, шесть Госвами и еще некоторые.




> Бхактивинода Тхакур нигде не говорил, что Чайтанья Чаритамрита не шастра. Теперь вы скажете приведите где он сказал, что Чайтанья Чаритамрита это шастра. Похоже что вам нужно разобраться в себе, раз вы не принимаете авторитет Шрилы Прабхупады, где он говорит, что Чайтанья Чаритамрита это шастра. Интересно как можно домыслить то, где прямо Шрила Прабхупада называет Чайтанья Чаритамриту шастрой.


Я этого нигде не говорила и не упоминала даже, перечитайте вышестоящие тексты. Вы сами нападаете на свои собственные слова.




> Я прекрасно знаю что относится к Ведам, а что нет. Просто вы похоже не понимаете, что Веды и шастры это два разных понятия. Шастра переводится как оружие, а Веды переводится как знания. Не находите разницы? Пока что только вы не признаете слова Шрилы Прабхупады.


А где они эти слова? Ведь вы не привели ни одной цитаты. Я видела только ваши собственные. Где Шрила Прабхупада написал, что Харидас Тхакур получил инициацию?




> Это что еще за новое определение? Вы таким определением лишаете Шрилу Прабхупаду и Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати титулов ачарьев, потому как ни одна гаудия-вайшнавская линия, кроме последователей Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, не признает Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати и Шрилу Прабхупаду ачарьями. Да и среди последователей Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати мало кто признает Шрилу Прабхупаду. Так что это жуткая спекуляция с вашей стороны в отношении определения ачарьев.


Этого я тоже не говорила, это ваши собственные слова и ничего более. Ранее мной упоминалось: "В дополнение к этому Бхактиведанта Свами - признанный ачарья". Кстати, во всех известных мне матхах Шрилу Прабхупаду признают как ачарью-основателя "Международного ОСК", и это не голословно, своими ушами слышала и глазами видела, как на алтарь ставят помимо своих гуру фото Шрилы Прабхупады.

Да, в дополнение к предыдущему письму:



> А кто вам сказал, что Нитьянанда даса не признанный ачарья?


Принято говорить о том кто является, а не наоборот. Иначе бы вы и я тоже угодили в тот список. Если вы знаете кто сказал из авторитетов  - приведите цитату.




> Грубо. Тем более для матаджи.


Да, вы тоже не особо тактичен, но я не обижаюсь. Постарайтесь узреть во мне душу, а не тело.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Простите, что вмешиваюсь в Вашу горячую дискуссию.
> 
> Есть два слова в санскрите, отличающиеся лишь долготой второй буквы. Вот что пишет в своём словаре сэр Монье-Вильямс:
> 
> शस्त्र śastra n. - орудие для резания или поражения, нож, меч, кинжал, бритва, любое оружие, любое орудие или инструмент.
> शास्त्र śāstra n. - порядок, приказ, распоряжение, предписание, команда, постановление, правило, заповедь, устав, закон | обучение, инструктаж, наставление, предписание, указание, руководство, управление, совет, консультация; хороший совет, рекомендация | какое-л. средство обучения; какое-л. руководство, учебник или сборник правил; какая-л. книга или трактат, (особ.) какой-л. религиозный или научный трактат, какая-л. священная книга или сборник божественных писаний (применяется даже к Ведам) ...... ; слово śāstra часто встречается в конце словосочетания после слова, обозначающего тему, предмет книги, или применяется совокупно к целым разделам знания, напр. vedâ̱nta-śāstra , работе по философии Веданты .... сборник учений (вообще), священное писание, священная книга, наука.
> 
> Простите ещё раз


Очень хорошо, что вмешиваетесь, т.к. стороннее мнение может быть более объективно.
Мною была допущена небольшая ошибка, шастры являются не частью Вед, а частью Ведических писаний.

----------


## Visvanath das

> А где они эти слова? Ведь вы не привели ни одной цитаты. Я видела только ваши собственные. Где Шрила Прабхупада написал, что Харидас Тхакур получил инициацию?


Я не говорил, что Шрила Прабхупада написал, что Харидас Тхакур получил инициацию. Это написано в книге Према Виласа. А Шрила Прабхупада признает книгу Према Виласа. Вы думаете Шрила Прабхупада будет признавать какие-то неавторитетные источники? Или читать и цитировать труды каких-то "обычных" людей?




> Кстати, во всех известных мне матхах Шрилу Прабхупаду признают как ачарью-основателя "Международного ОСК", и это не голословно, своими ушами слышала и глазами видела, как на алтарь ставят помимо своих гуру фото Шрилы Прабхупады.


Это они делают для того, чтобы заманить последователей ИСККОН в свою организацию, говоря, вот видите, мы тут следуем Шриле Прабхупаде. Вопрос, почему они тогда спокойно и без зазрения совести реинициируют любого инициированного в организации Шрилы Прабхупады. 





> Принято говорить о том кто является, а не наоборот. Иначе бы вы и я тоже угодили в тот список. Если вы знаете кто сказал из авторитетов  - приведите цитату.


Шрила Прабхупада признает книгу Према Виласа. Этого недостаточно? Тогда Джахнава Мата! Еще? Тогда Вирачандра Прабху. Еще?
Мы по определению не можем угодить в этот список так как не являемся нитья-сиддха-паришадами Господа. Таковые не рождаются за пределами Бхарата-варши.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Мною была допущена небольшая ошибка, шастры являются не частью Вед, а частью Ведических писаний.


Шастры это более обширное понятие, чем Веды. Это также и вся литература, следующая ведической традиции, то есть труды ачарьев это также шастры, как я приводил цитату Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

" Это они делают для того, чтобы заманить последователей ИСККОН в свою организацию,..."

Простите, прабху, что вмешиваюсь.
Но так думать не хорошо. Мы не можем видеть сердце вайшнава и его мотивы.

Эти преданные тоже читают и изучают книги Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Шастры это более обширное понятие, чем Веды. Это также и вся литература, следующая ведической традиции, то есть труды ачарьев это также шастры, как я приводил цитату Шрилы Прабхупады.


Где написано и кто сказал, что Нитьянанда дас - ачарья(вопрос только про него и ни про кого более)? Жду ссылок, цитат. Это прямой вопрос, не надо его воспринимать двояко.  Может кто-то из признанных ачарьев писал, что "Према-виласа" это авторитетная книга, то где это? Если никто этого из авторитетов не говорил, то простите, его литературу я не смогу признать Ведическим писанием (по определению Бхактивиноды Тхакура).




> Я не говорил, что Шрила Прабхупада написал, что Харидас Тхакур получил инициацию. Это написано в книге Према Виласа. А Шрила Прабхупада признает книгу Према Виласа. Вы думаете Шрила Прабхупада будет признавать какие-то неавторитетные источники? Или читать и цитировать труды каких-то "обычных" людей?


Каким образом признает? Где цитата? Ведь слово "признает" отличается от слова "цитирует". Я тоже могу вас процитировать, если что-то мне понравится, но, простите, пока не могу вас признать безупречным авторитетом. А уж если это не Ведическое писание, то и отношение к этому труду у меня будет с подозрением.




> Это они делают для того, чтобы заманить последователей ИСККОН в свою организацию, говоря, вот видите, мы тут следуем Шриле Прабхупаде. Вопрос, почему они тогда спокойно и без зазрения совести реинициируют любого инициированного в организации Шрилы Прабхупады.


Единственный, кто давал реинициациацию, это Нараяна махарадж и никто более. Напомню вам одно из оскорблений святого имени: не поносить преданных, посвятивших себя распространению славы Святого Имени. Не нам этих гуру судить!
И откуда у вас такие глубокие познания относительно всех остальных ветвей? Вероятно вы слишком тесно с ними общаетесь, не пойму только зачем, если они ТАКИЕ? А если нет, то это из ваших уст это звучит не более, чем сплетни, недостоверные факты.

----------


## Visvanath das

> его литературу я не смогу признать Ведическим писанием


Это ваша проблема. Хорошо, что от вашего признания абсолютно ничего не зависит. Шастра останется шастрой, не смотря на то, что вы совершаете 4 оскорбление. Вы таким образом лишаете себя возможности нектарного соприкосновения с жизнью великих ачарьев, таких как Шьямананда и другие.




> Каким образом признает? Где цитата? Ведь слово "признает" отличается от слова "цитирует". Я тоже могу вас процитировать, если что-то мне понравится, но, простите, пока не могу вас признать безупречным авторитетом.


То есть вы утверждаете, что Шрила Прабхупада зачастую цитирует кого попало?




> Единственный, кто давал реинициациацию, это Нараяна махарадж и никто более. Напомню вам одно из оскорблений святого имени: не поносить преданных, посвятивших себя распространению славы Святого Имени. Не нам этих гуру судить!


И что, если этот "преданный" посвятил себя распространению, ему теперь все можно чтоли? Что за глупость новая? Преданный - это тот, кто сам прежде всего не совершает греховных действий. И распространение так называемого святого имени, это не прикрытие. Это и есть оскорбление. И это не святое имя, когда оно так распространяется.




> И откуда у вас такие глубокие познания относительно всех остальных ветвей? Вероятно вы слишком тесно с ними общаетесь, не пойму только зачем, если они ТАКИЕ? А если нет, то это из ваших уст это звучит не более, чем сплетни, недостоверные факты.


Если это недостоверные факты, назовите хоть одну ветвь тогда из существующих (Нитьянанда, Адвайта, Гададхара, Шьямананда, Вакрешвара и другие) и их действующих ачарьев.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Это ваша проблема. Хорошо, что от вашего признания абсолютно ничего не зависит. Шастра останется шастрой, не смотря на то, что вы совершаете 4 оскорбление. Вы таким образом лишаете себя возможности нектарного соприкосновения с жизнью великих ачарьев, таких как Шьямананда и другие. То есть вы утверждаете, что Шрила Прабхупада зачастую цитирует кого попало?


Боже мой, безнадега!!! 




> И что, если этот "преданный" посвятил себя распространению, ему теперь все можно чтоли? Что за глупость новая? Преданный - это тот, кто сам прежде всего не совершает греховных действий. И распространение так называемого святого имени, это не прикрытие. Это и есть оскорбление. И это не святое имя, когда оно так распространяется.


Еще раз повторяю: не наше дело выдавать лицензии на деятельность в преданном служении. Не уподобляйтесь воронам, роющимся в помойках, выискивая все новые и новые недостатки в преданных. Так вы загубите свою духовную жизнь.




> Если это недостоверные факты, назовите хоть одну ветвь тогда из существующих (Нитьянанда, Адвайта, Гададхара, Шьямананда, Вакрешвара и другие) и их действующих ачарьев.


Если что то утверждаете, то доказывайте цитатами из Ведических писаний или от наших ачарьев. Если не можете, то разговор с вами - пустая трата времени. На этом и закончим.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Боже мой, безнадега!!!


и я про тоже.




> Еще раз повторяю: не наше дело выдавать лицензии на деятельность в преданном служении. Не уподобляйтесь воронам, роющимся в помойках, выискивая все новые и новые недостатки в преданных. Так вы загубите свою духовную жизнь.


Спасибо что просветили. А я все думал, как мне быть?




> Если что то утверждаете, то доказывайте цитатами из Ведических писаний или от наших ачарьев. Если не можете, то разговор с вами - пустая трата времени. На этом и закончим.


А что именно я тут должен доказать Ведами? Это же просто организационные моменты разных ветвей.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада:

"Любые попытки достичь духовного совершенства, не прибегая к помощи духовных учителей, принадлежащих к цепи ученической преемственности, просто смехотворны. Поэтому в Ведах сказано: ачарйаван пурушо веда — тот, кто идет по стопам ачарьев, принадлежащих к цепи ученической преемственности, видит вещи в истинном свете (чхандогья-упанишад, 6.14.2). Тад-виджнанартхам са гурум эвабхигаччхет: чтобы постичь трансцендентную науку, необходимо обратиться к истинному духовному учителю (Мундака-упанишад, 1.2.12)". (ШБ 4.22.24 комментарий)

----------


## Дина

Нам советуют стать слугой слуги слуги слуги...Кем станем в дальнейшем - неважно....царицей...травинкой...пылью... Главное - помнить самое главное - стать слугой. И только тот кто прошел этот путь - может научить тому как стать слугой  Кришны ...Это наш Гуру и Гуру парампара . :namaste:

----------


## Вишишта даса

Кажется тему пора переименовать в "спор в гунах"..

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

Спор уже закончился. А авторитетность той или иной книги (или того или иного высказывания) заслуживает отдельной темы.

Насчет "спора в гунах": кто из присутвующих может про себя сказать, что он не в гунах? Тот, кто не в гунах, в остальных гун тоже не замечает. Такой преданный во всем и всех только трансцендентные игры Кришны видит и ничего вне связи с Кришной.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Наверное чем меньше человек в гунах, тем меньше у него времени на пустые споры на форуме. Чтобы что-то конструктивно обсуждать нужно иметь знания и устойчивую психику. А то можно перенервничать и всё без толку.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Чтобы что-то конструктивно обсуждать нужно иметь знания и устойчивую психику.


Таких должно быть как минимум двое, чтобы что-то конструктивно обсуждать, и также при условии, что никто из неустойчивых и незнающих не вмешивается и не гонит свою пургу. Но я встречал такое только в художественной литературе, а в жизни пока не встречал.

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> Наверное чем меньше человек в гунах, тем меньше у него времени на пустые споры на форуме.


Давайте не будем пытаться возвеличивать себя путем выискивания недостатков в других. Если у вас есть что сказать по теме, а не по качествам людей, которые здесь высказываются, то пишите по существу.



> Чтобы что-то конструктивно обсуждать нужно иметь знания и устойчивую психику. А то можно перенервничать и всё без толку.


Может мне и тому парню требуется еще и справку от психиатра предъявить? И корочки об окончании Бхакти-шастры? А также ваше личное разрешение?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

а я покажу


Всегда держу наготове, если спросят

----------


## Вишишта даса

Справка о гуне благости.  :smilies:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да, та самая гуна, никаких медицинских примесей

----------


## Сакхиприя д.д.

> а я покажу
> 
> 
> Всегда держу наготове, если спросят


Надо бы и мне такой обзавестись!!!   :rgunimagu:  Буду предъявлять некоторым.

----------


## Сева

> Тот, кто не в гунах, в остальных гун тоже не замечает.


А как тогда Прабхупада замечал гуну невежества и критиковал ее? или вы хотите сказать что Прабхупада был в гунах?

----------


## Галим

ШБ 3.29.8

Преданное служение того, кто завистлив, горд, агрессивен, зол и проявляет задатки индивидуалиста, называют преданным служением в гуне невежества.

ШБ 3.29.9

Когда Божеству в храме поклоняется индивидуалист, который служит Господу, рассчитывая на вознаграждение в форме материальных наслаждений, славы и богатства, его служение является преданным служением в гуне страсти.
ШБ 3.29.10

Когда преданный поклоняется Верховной Личности Бога и предлагает Господу плоды своего труда, чтобы очиститься от скверны кармической деятельности, его преданность находится под влиянием гуны благости.

----------

